# removing handle



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, i just got this gouge off ebay it is a hidden tang gouge, how can I remove this type of handle for repair or replacement. This handle is fine but I wondered how to do it. The next one may have a bad handle thanks Mike


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The forged tang of many gouges are driven into a hole down the center of the wooden handle. The bolster (widening) at the upper end of the tang limits how far it goes into the handle and reduces the chances of splitting the handle when used with a mallet. Some gouges have a hidden ferrule under the bolster. In my opinion they are put together with such forces that you will destroy the gouge (at least the handle) trying to remove it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

If I were going to do that I would cut the handle off. If I do that I won't try to save the handle, I didn't know about the inner ferrule thanks. By the way phil I have been experiment with a card board strop, I see what you mean about the edge they give. Can you use corrugated card board as well Mike


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Karda: The reason the cardboard (thin) gives such a good edge is because it doesn't compress when the blade is dragged over it. I suspect corrugated carboard could be used for a gouge, but I wouldn't use it for a knife as it would give too much. Another thought for gouges is to use a piece of basswood and make a groove in it (with the grain) using the gouge. (Mark the groove with the sweep/size of the gouge so you'll know which gouge it is used for) Rub some compound in the groove, then you can drag the gouge down the groove to strop it. This idea was in a Woodcarving Illustrated Magazine several years ago… May have been by Susan Irish… EDIT: it was: http://www.lsirish.com/tutorials/woodcarving-tutorials/woodcarving-fundamentals-techniques/sharpening-your-tools/sharpening-round-gouges/

A method I have used in the past I learned from my father: Clamp the gouge/chisel horizontally in a vise. Take an adjustable wrench such as a crescent wrench and close it so it just fits over the tang. Now hold the wrench handle with one hand, and take a hammer or heavy mallet and whack the wrench near the chisel tang to drive the chisel handle off the tang.

Claude


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the tips Claude i will try them. The handle is good so I sanded it and oil and waxed it it is nice oak I think. I am going to try the gouge board, will any soft wood work


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

> thanks for the tips Claude i will try them. The handle is good so I sanded it and oil and waxed it it is nice oak I think. I am going to try the gouge board, will any soft wood work
> 
> - Karda


A hardwood would be best. Basswood is a hardwood. You could also use the "white wood" at the DIY stores - it's likely to be birch or similar and would work well. Soft woods such as Pine, fir, etc. would be more difficult to use, but it could be done.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------

